# CHILE - Stadium and Arena Development News



## Post775 (Sep 19, 2012)

*Club de Deportes Antofagasta*

National Tournaments:

Segunda División de Chile/Primera B de Chile (2):4 1968, 2011

Campeonato de Apertura de la Segunda División de Chile (1): 1990

Subcampeón de la Primera B de Chile (1): 2005
______________________________________________________

*This stadium will host the 2015 Copa America.*


----------



## Alanzeh (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice stadium


----------



## Nikola10 (Oct 3, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Maty Imperial (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice stadium


----------



## Xtremizta (Feb 23, 2010)

very good looking stadium.


----------



## Busiouty (Jan 3, 2013)

Muitas vezes lemos o que já foi lido, outras vezes algo desconhecido, é sempre o mesmo livro desse grande sonho que é a vida."


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

Photo taken yesterday of Tierra de Campeones Stadium, home of Deportes Iquique


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

Second stage of the new Chinquihue Stadium, home of Deportes Puerto Montt.










A video:



miloo said:


>


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

chile has such nice small stadiums


----------



## Chillanenseaportador (Feb 27, 2013)

*German Becker Stadium - Temuco*





























*Sanchez Rumoroso Stadium- Coquimbo*






























Nelson Oyarzun - Stadium


----------



## Chris00 (Oct 10, 2008)

Very nice stadiums. Is the attendance good generally?


----------



## indolatino (Sep 30, 2012)

estadio de puerto montt 



























estadio lucio fariña


----------



## indolatino (Sep 30, 2012)

estadio bicentenario de la florida


----------



## indolatino (Sep 30, 2012)

estadio luis valenzuela hermosilla


----------



## indolatino (Sep 30, 2012)

estadio fiscal de talca


----------



## indolatino (Sep 30, 2012)

estadio de curico


----------



## indolatino (Sep 30, 2012)

Estadio Regional Calvo y Bascuñán


----------



## indolatino (Sep 30, 2012)

nuevos estadio para copa america 2015

estadio la portada de la serena










estadio ester roa de concepción 


















estadio elías figueroa brander



















estadio de viña del mar 



















estadio de rancagua


----------



## indolatino (Sep 30, 2012)

estadio de calama


----------



## gonzalolagos (Aug 15, 2007)

*German Becker Stadium*

City: Temuco
Capacity: 18000
Club: Deportes Temuco 
Built: 1965
Rebuilt: 2008


----------



## Cubo99 (Jan 30, 2009)

^^
nice little stadiums !!!


----------



## paranoi_d (Feb 10, 2012)

Excelente resumen *INDOLATINO*!


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Regional de Antofagasta Calvo y Bascuñán Stadium

Location: Antofagasta, Chile.
Capacity: 21100
Local Team: Club de Deportes Antofagasta*














































Credits: © Andrés Valle - Plataforma Arquitectura http://www.plataformaarquitectura.cl/2013/03/25/estadio-regional-antofagasta-valle-cornejo-arquitectos-nicolas-lipthay/


----------



## Post775 (Sep 19, 2012)

And a video of this: 

pHOrQkSOU


----------



## Bezzi (Dec 27, 2008)

alex_lg said:


> *Regional de Antofagasta Calvo y Bascuñán Stadium
> 
> Location: Antofagasta, Chile.
> Capacity: 21100
> ...


Wow! Beautiful stadium


----------



## Chillanenseaportador (Feb 27, 2013)

*Movistar arena*


----------



## Chillanenseaportador (Feb 27, 2013)

*Arena Puerto Montt*


----------



## paranoi_d (Feb 10, 2012)

^^ Muy bonito! Recien lo vine a conocer


----------



## Chillanenseaportador (Feb 27, 2013)

*Nuevo circuito Motorpark, Chile U/C*



|WTKI| said:


> Video oficial de presentación del Circuito Motorpark Chile.


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Official Stadiums for the 2015 Copa America*

*Sausalito Stadium
Capacity: 25.000
Location: Viña del Mar, Chile
Local Team: Everton de Viña del Mar*

Before:










Renders














































Advances:









_Credit: Evertonadict0_


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Official Stadiums for the 2015 Copa America*

*Elias Figueroa Brander Stadium
Capacity: 25.000
Location Valparaíso, Chile.
Local Team: Santiago Wanderers*

Before









Renders










































Advances:



























_Credits: SuperCTM_


----------



## jannjyb (Apr 25, 2013)

looks good!!!


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Are there any surviving 1962 World Cup venues that will be used for the 2015 Copa America?

I am a bit surprised these two reconstructions above will follow the shape and format of the old stadiums, I would have expected more rectangular stands closer to the pitch and full roofing is standard for a new stadium nowadays.


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

alexandru.mircea said:


> Are there any surviving 1962 World Cup venues that will be used for the 2015 Copa America?
> 
> I am a bit surprised these two reconstructions above will follow the shape and format of the old stadiums, I would have expected more rectangular stands closer to the pitch and full roofing is standard for a new stadium nowadays.


World Cup 1962 we have the National Stadium, which will be expanded to 60k and roofed in 2014 (that's what the government says).

Unfortunately, the government does not assign many resources to build stadiums for the 2015 Copa America. And in the case of these two stadiums, there was no choice but to rebuild them, as they were outdated and design errors (in the stadium of Valparaiso, the goals were not seen from the terraces opposite north / south).


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*2015 Copa America Stadiums*

*El Teniente Stadium
Capacity: 16.000
Location: Rancagua, Chile.
Local Team: O'Higgins de Rancagua
Inauguration: 2014*

Before:









Renders:













































Updates:

















_(Credits:Jimmhy)_


----------



## Ziltoidian (Nov 24, 2009)

*National Stadium
Capacity: 47.000, 60.000 after expansion.
Location: Ñuñoa, Santiago, Chile.
Local team: Universidad de Chile, Chile National Football Team.*
The expansion and roof works are expected to start after March 2014.

Renders (2 out of 5):


----------



## KISSfan (Apr 24, 2012)

alexandru.mircea said:


> Are there any surviving 1962 World Cup venues that will be used for the 2015 Copa America?


Unfortunately, the Carlos Dittborn Stadium of Arica (stadium used in the 1962 WC) has been awfully and slowly remodeled.
From the original near 20000 capacity, it's now on 9800, and there's no sureness on the final date of termination (maybe in august).


----------



## Geoffry (May 8, 2013)

Segunda División de Chile/Primera B de Chile (2):4 1968, 2011

Campeonato de Apertura de la Segunda División de Chile (1): 1990


----------



## Post775 (Sep 19, 2012)

Geoffry said:


> Segunda División de Chile/Primera B de Chile (2):4 1968, 2011
> 
> Campeonato de Apertura de la Segunda División de Chile (1): 1990


???


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

Next >>


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Ovalle city new stadium*

*Official Name:* _ Estadio Diaguita de Ovalle_
*Capacity:* 5k
*Local teams:* Provincial Ovalle and CSD Ovalle (3rd Division B [5th category of chilean football])









Source









Source and more photos









Source and more photos









*Source*​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Punta Arenas new Stadium project*
First indoor stadium for football and athletics in Latin America.
Public bidding: 2nd half of 2017
Capacity: 11k





































Source: *Ministry of Public Works of Chile*​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Luis Valenzuela Hermosilla reconstruction*
Copiapó, Atacama Region
June, 2017









Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Chile stadia development summary (july, 2017)*

*Stadiums under construction*
Ovalle - Estadio Diaguita - 5k
La Calera - Estadio Nicolás Chahuán Nazar - 9k

*Stadiums under reconstruction*
Copiapó - Estadio Luis Valenzuela Hermosilla - 8k

*Stadiums under construction coming soon*
Iquique - Estadio Tierra de Campeones - 13k

*Stadiums in expansion*
Curicó - Estadio La Granja - 6k (without FIFA standards) to 8k

*Coming soon*
Talca - Estadio Fiscal de Talca - 8k to 12k

*New Sadium Projects*
San Antonio - Estadio Dr. Olegario Henríquez - 5k
San Felipe - New Stadium - 8k
Los Angeles - New Stadium - 12k
Punta Arenas - New Stadium - 11k

*New stadiums preliminary projects*
Osorno - Estadio Rubén Marcos Peralta - 12k
Melipilla - Estadio Roberto Bravo - 8k
Valdivia - New stadium - ??

*Aborted projects*
Santiago - Universidad de Chile new stadium - 40k
Santiago - Bank of Palestine Stadium - 8k

*All stadiums with FIFA standards.


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Tocopilla City new ballpark*
Location: Tocopilla, Antofagasta Region
Capacity: 600 seats
Status: Under construction
Open: 2018/19

This will be the first high standard ballpark of the country.


















*Source*​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Curicó - Estadio La Granja*

Expansion updates: July 29​








Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Ovalle - Estadio Diaguita (5K)*

The new stadium of Ovalle city was opened the last friday


















Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

^^


























Source
​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Video compilación: Primera División Stadiums (Chilean league)*






*Video compilation: Primera B 2017 stadiums (Chile Second Division)*


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Video compilation: Segunda Division Profesional Stadiums (Chile Third Division)*


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Chile stadia development summary (october, 2017)*

*Stadiums under construction*
Iquique - Estadio Tierra de Campeones - 13k
La Calera - Estadio Nicolás Chahuán Nazar - 9k

*Stadiums under reconstruction*
Copiapó - Estadio Luis Valenzuela Hermosilla - 8k

*Stadiums in expansion*
Curicó - Estadio La Granja - 6k (without FIFA standards) to 8k
Talca - Estadio Fiscal de Talca - 8k to 12k

*New Sadium Projects*
San Antonio - Estadio Dr. Olegario Henríquez - 5k
San Felipe - New Stadium - 8k
Los Angeles - New Stadium - 12k
Punta Arenas - New Stadium - 11k

*New stadiums preliminary projects*
Osorno - Estadio Rubén Marcos Peralta - 12k
Melipilla - Estadio Roberto Bravo - 8k
Valdivia - New stadium - ??

*Aborted projects*
Santiago - Universidad de Chile new stadium - 40k
Santiago - Bank of Palestine Stadium - 8k

*All stadiums with FIFA standards.


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Nicolás Chahuán Nazar updates*
Location: La Calera, Valparaíso Region

June








Fuente

August








Fuente

September 1st





September 27th


Henry Junior said:


>


October 8th








*Fuente*​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Fiscal de Talca expansion 8.2k to 16k*










updates, october 2017: construction beginning


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Santiago ‘ready to host’ 2023 Pan American Games*








SANTIAGO – Chile’s Sports Minister Pablo Squella has promised that Santiago will be a reliable choice to host the 2023 edition of the Pan American Games.

The minister believes that hosting the Games for the first time will help boost sport across the South American country.

The former journalist and middle distance runner is leading a delegation here this week to promote a Chilean bid that is the only candidate left in the race following the withdrawal of Buenos Aires.

Squella, Chilean Olympic Committee President Neven Ilic and Mayor of the Santiago Metropolitan Region Claudio Orrego are all due to present the bid at Tuesday’s Pan American Sports Organization General Assembly.

The capital city is expected to be officially confirmed as host at another General Assembly in Lima in late September.

“This has been a big goal for Chile to be the host city for the Pan American Games,” Mr. Squella was quoted by Inside The Games as saying.

“We failed to organize these Games in 1975 and 1987.

“This is our third chance to organize it and I want to be the minister to start this and to organize the biggest sporting event ever held in our country.”

Squella added: “We have a new sport policy so this comes at exactly the right moment. Our goal is to increase participation in sport and also to develop high performance athletes.

“We have hosted big events over the last few years like South American Championships [in 2014] and we have knowledge to organize big games.

“This would be a big goal because it would be double or triple Santiago 2014, but I think we are ready.

“We have enough experience and we can do well.”

Squella is a former track and field athlete who won the South American Games 400 metres hurdles title in 1986 before moving up in distance.

He finished fifth in the 800m and the 400m hurdles at the 1987 Pan American Games before competing over two laps at the 1988 Olympics in Seoul.

The 53-year-old claims that a Presidential election in Chile scheduled for November this year will have no potential impact on preparations.

“Although these Games will be organized by two governments [this one and the next one] we are sure that there is full support,” Squella said.

“Both sides – the left and the right – their leaders love sports. So we are in good shape.”

Source: *Santiago Times*​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Tierra de Campeones*
Location: Iquique, Tarapaca Region
Local team: Deportes Iquique
Capacity: 13k

Construction beginning: first stone


Ivancete said:


> Imágenes vía Twitter del Ministerio del Deporte.​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio La Granja expansion*
September 29th update










*Source*​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*New Chile National Team Training Complex:*
Location: Chicureo, Santiago, Chile
Property: ANFP (Professional Football Asociation)































































*Source*.​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

Santiago de Chile will host the 2023 Panamerican Games.


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Formula E will come to Santiago de Chile in the February 3rd 2018 Grand Prix*


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Copiapó city new athletic Stadium*
Location: Copiapó, Atacama Region
Capacity: 1.5k
Open: 2019










Construction began on the last November 22:








*Source*​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Santiago de Chile will host the 2023 Panamerican Games. There a pair of presentation videos of the host city:*


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Santiago 2023 Panamerican Games*

Panamerican Village MasterPlan (insert in the _Ciudad Parque Bicentenario_ project)









Zoom

Source: *@Serviu_RM*​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio La Granja expansion was officialy opened on the last november 25:*









Zoom | Source


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Nicolás Chahuán Nazar - December updates (advance: 45%)*

Location: *La Calera, Valparaíso Region*
Local team: *Unión La Calera*
Property: *La Calera Municipality*
Capacity:* 9.2K*



























*Source*​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Chile stadia development summary (january 1, 2018)*

*Stadiums recently opened*
Ovalle - Estadio Diaguita - 5k
Copiapó - Estadio Luis Valenzuela Hermosilla - 8k (reconstruction)
Curicó - Estadio La Granja - expansion 6k (without FIFA standards) to 8.2k 

*Stadiums under construction*
Iquique - Estadio Tierra de Campeones - 13k
La Calera - Estadio Nicolás Chahuán Nazar - 9k

*Stadiums in expansion*
Talca - Estadio Fiscal de Talca - 8k to 16k

*New Sadium Projects*
San Antonio - Estadio Dr. Olegario Henríquez - 5k
San Felipe - New Stadium - 8k
Los Angeles - New Stadium - 12k
Punta Arenas - New Stadium - 8k

*New stadiums preliminary projects*
Osorno - Estadio Rubén Marcos Peralta - 12k
Melipilla - Estadio Roberto Bravo - 8k
Valdivia - New stadium - ??
Santiago - National Stadium renovation and expansion - 48k to 60k (?)

*Aborted projects (?)*
Santiago - Universidad de Chile new stadium - 40k
Santiago - Bank of Palestine Stadium - 8k

*All stadiums with FIFA standards.


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Chile National Stadium proposal (expansion and renovation)*
(by Guarello Arq)









Zoom | Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Chile National Stadium in Pro Evolution Socccer 2018:*









Zoom | *Konami*









Zoom | *Konami*









Zoom | *Konami*​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Gran Arena Monticello*

*Location: San Francisco de Mostazal, O'Higgins Region
Capacity: 4,000
Open: 2017*




























Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Tocopilla New Ballpark*
Cap: 800


















Source

*Updates:* march 9








Source

march 15








source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Nicolás Chahuán Nazar - new updates
La Calera, Valparaíso Region*

April:


























Source

Video: april 6, 2018


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Tierra de Campeones*
*Iquique, Tarapacá Region*

*Updates:*








Source









Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Fiscal de Talca - expansion 8.2k to 16k*
*Location: Talca, Maule Region*

*Updates*








Source | Zoom









Source | Zoom









Source | Zoom

Video: april 14.


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Nicolás Chahuán Nazar - La Calera, Valparaíso Region*
*updates*

May 16:








*Source*

June 14:








Zoom









Zoom









Zoom
*Source*​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Tierra de Campeones Ramón Estay Saavedra - updates*
*Location:* Iquique, Tarapaca Region
*Capacity:* 13k
*Local team:* Deportes Iquique (Chile First Division)

july 3:





july 27:


























Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio La Granja - Curicó*
*Location:* Curicó, Maule Region
*Capacity:* 8.2K
*Local team:* Curicó Unido (First Division)









Source









Source | Zoom









Source | Zoom









Source | Zoom









Source | Zoom​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Monumental David Arellano, home of Colo Colo is the second chilean stadium what will appears in the Konami videogame Pro Evolution Soccer 2019*









Zoom | *@PESUniverse_es*​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Chile Primera División Stadiums 2018*
Chilean league stadiums 2018


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio La Granja*
Location: Curicó, Maule Region
Local Team: Curicó Unido (Primera División de Chile)
Capacity: 8,278









Zoom | Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio El Teniente*
Location: Rancagua, O'Higgins Region
Local Team: O'Higgins (Primera División de Chile)
Capacity: 15,600









Zoom | Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio San Carlos de Apoquindo*
Location: Las Condes, Santiago, Metropolitan Region
Local team: Universidad Católica (Primera División de Chile)
Capacity: 14,118









Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Nicolás Chahuán - updates*
Location: La Calera, Valparaíso Region
Local team: Unión La Calera (Primera División de Chile)
Capacity: 9,200

July 12

















Source

August 5 








Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Nicolás Chahuán - updates*
Location: La Calera, Valparaíso Region
Local team: Unión La Calera (Primera División de Chile)
Capacity: 9,200

August 25 (Source):








Zoom









Zoom









Zoom









Zoom

Video resume


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Fiscal de Talca - Expansion 8.2k to 16k - updates*
Location: Talca, Maule Region
Local team: Rangers de Talca (Primera B de Chile)
Capacity: 8.2k (expanding to 16k)

June 25





August 4












































*Source*​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Fiscal de Talca - Expansion 8.2k to 16k - updates*
Location: Talca, Maule Region
Local team: Rangers de Talca (Primera B de Chile)
Capacity: 8.2k (expanding to 16k)

August 21:


























Source

August 30:

IMG_2638 by pulkro22 gaete, en Flickr


IMG_2639 by pulkro22 gaete, en Flickr


IMG_2640 by pulkro22 gaete, en Flickr


IMG_2641 by pulkro22 gaete, en Flickr


IMG_2642 by pulkro22 gaete, en Flickr


IMG_2648 by pulkro22 gaete, en Flickr​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Tierra de Campeones - updates*
Location: Iquique, Tarapacá Region
Local team: Deportes Iquique (Primera División de Chile)
Capacity: 13,600

August 22:





August 29 (Source):









Zoom









Zoom









Zoom









Zoom

September 5:








Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Lucio Fariña new syntetic grass pitch*
Location: Quillota, Valparaiso Region
Local team: San Luis de Quillota, Unión La Calera (Primera División de Chile)
Capacity: 7,680









Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Municipal de San Antonio - new stadium*
Location: San Antonio, Valparaiso Region
Local team: San Antonio Unido (Segunda División Profesional de Chile)
Capacity: 5,000

Render:














June 20:





Augut 30, first stone ceremony:

















Source

August 30:








Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Chile stadia development summary (september 7, 2018)*

*Stadiums under construction*
Iquique - Estadio Tierra de Campeones - 13.6k
La Calera - Estadio Nicolás Chahuán Nazar - 9k
San Antonio - Estadio Municipal - 5k
Tocopilla - Diamante de Béisbol (New Ballpark) - 700

*Stadiums in expansion*
Talca - Estadio Fiscal de Talca - 8k to 16k

*New Sadium Projects*
Los Angeles - New Stadium - 12k
Punta Arenas - New Stadium - 8k

*Stand by stadium proyects*
San Felipe - New Stadium - 8k

*New stadiums preliminary projects*
Osorno - Estadio Rubén Marcos Peralta - 12k
Melipilla - Estadio Roberto Bravo - 8k
Valdivia - New stadium - ??
Santiago - National Stadium renovation and expansion - 48k to 60k (?)
Santiago - Estadio San Carlos de Apoquindo expansion - 14k to 24k (?)

*Aborted projects (?)*
Santiago - Universidad de Chile new stadium - 40k
Santiago - Bank of Palestine Stadium - 8k

*All stadiums with FIFA standards.


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Diamante de Béisbol de Tocopilla (New ballpark)*
Location: Tocopilla, Antofagasta Region
Local team: Tocopilla Softball and Baseball Association
Capacity: 700

Render (BIM):





June 28:








Source

July 13:








Source

August 23:








Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Nicolás Chahuán - updates*
Location: La Calera, Valparaíso Region
Local team: Unión La Calera (Primera División de Chile)
Capacity: 9,200

August 31:








*Source*

September 9:








*Source*

September 10:










September 14:








*Source*​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Tierra de Campeones - updates*
Location: Iquique, Tarapacá Region
Local team: Deportes Iquique (Primera División de Chile)
Capacity: 13,600

September 7:


























*Source*

September 15:








Source

September 21:








Source​


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

That ballpark reminds me a little of Shibe Park. I'm glad baseball players in Chile are getting a nice facility like that.


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Nicolás Chahuán Nazar*
*Capacity:* 9,200
*Location:* La Calera, Valparaiso Region
*Local team:* Unión La Calera (Primera División)
*Opened:* January, 2019

*Updates*

September 20:

















Source: *Chileseating*

October 19:





November 9: 








*Source*​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Nicolás Chahuán Nazar*
*Capacity:* 9,200
*Location:* La Calera, Valparaiso Region
*Local team:* Unión La Calera (Primera División)
*Opened:* January, 2019

*Updates (cont.)*

November 9: 


































































































*Source and more photos*​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Nicolás Chahuán Nazar*
*Capacity:* 9,200
*Location:* La Calera, Valparaiso Region
*Local team:* Unión La Calera (Primera División)
*Opened:* January, 2019

*Updates (cont.)*

Time-lapse:





November 17:



































*Source*

December 15:








Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Nicolás Chahuán Nazar inauguration (january 17, 2019):*






*First match at the stadium (January 25): Unión La Calera vs Coquimbo Unido (Friendly).*











*First official match at the stadium (February 5): Unión La Calera vs Chapecoense (BRA) (Copa Sudamericana 2019).*


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Fiscal de Talca - expansion 8.2k to 16k*
Location: Talca, Maule Region
Local team: Rangers de Talca


















Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Fiscal de Talca - expansion 8.2k to 16k*
Location: Talca, Maule Region
Local team: Rangers de Talca

More photos (january 24):












































*Source*​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Fiscal de Talca - expansion 8.2k to 16k*
Location: Talca, Maule Region
Local team: Rangers de Talca

More photos (january 24):





















































*Source*​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Fiscal de Talca - expansion 8.2k to 16k*
Location: Talca, Maule Region
Local team: Rangers de Talca

Some videos:















Drone view:





*Panoramic*


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Tierra de Campeones - updates*
*Location:* Iquique, Tarapacá Region
*Local team:* Deportes Iquique (Primera División de Chile)
*Capacity:* 13,600

*October 18:*


























Source and more photos

*October 29:*








Source

*November 8: 40% advances*








Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Tierra de Campeones - updates*
*Location:* Iquique, Tarapacá Region
*Local team:* Deportes Iquique (Primera División de Chile)
*Capacity:* 13,600

*November 29:*








Source and more photos


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1068249490719571968

Consejeros recorrieron obras de Estadio Tierra de Campeones by Core Tarapacá, en Flickr

*January 17:*








Source

*January 30:*
*https://www.facebook.com/icafal.estadiotierradecampeones.7/videos/351735808997091/*​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Tierra de Campeones - updates*
*Location:* Iquique, Tarapacá Region
*Local team:* Deportes Iquique (Primera División de Chile)
*Capacity:* 13,600

Updates: january 16.


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Chile Campeonato Nacional Stadiums 2019*
Chile First Division Stadiums 2019


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Tierra de Campeones - updates*
*Location:* Iquique, Tarapacá Region
*Local team:* Deportes Iquique (Primera División de Chile)
*Capacity:* 13,600

February 18:








Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Municipal de San Antonio - updates*



alex_lg said:


> *Location:* San Antonio, Valparaiso Region
> *Local team:* San Antonio Unido (Segunda División Profesional de Chile)
> *Capacity:* 5,000
> 
> ...


Updates: january 11








Source


















Source: *San Antonio Noticias*













































Source and more photos *San Antonio Unido*​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Bicentenario Municipal de La Florida*
*Capacity:* 12,000
*Location:* La Florida, Santiago, Chile
*Local team:* Audax Italiano (Primera División de Chile)
*Open:* 1986 | *Rebuilt:* 2008




































*Source*​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Municipal de San Antonio - updates*
*Location:* San Antonio, Valparaiso Region
*Local team:* San Antonio Unido (Segunda División Profesional de Chile)
*Capacity:* 5,000

*Updates: february 21-22:*








Source









Source

*March 7*

















Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Tierra de Campeones - updates*
*Location:* Iquique, Tarapacá Region
*Local team:* Deportes Iquique (Primera División de Chile)
*Capacity:* 13,600

*March 15:*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1106197936487231489








Source









Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Roberto Bravo Santibáñez - project*
*Location:* Melipilla, Santiago Metropolitan Region
*Local team:* Deportes Melipilla (Primera B de Chile)
*Capacity:* 5,100

*Actual situation*








Source

Renders:

















































































*Source*​


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Estadio Zorros del Desierto (ex. Estadio Municipal de Calama)*












If you want to see a lot of Stadiums pictures , Please visit below URL.


cafe.daum.net/stade/CHILE


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Tierra de Campeones - updates*
*Location:* Iquique, Tarapacá Region
*Local team:* Deportes Iquique (Primera División de Chile)
*Capacity:* 13,600

*April 7:*





*May 2:*








Source

*May 8:*








Source

*May 16:*








Source

*May 21:*








Source

*May 30:*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134088638982234116
*May 31:*










Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Municipal de San Antonio - updates*
*Location:* San Antonio, Valparaiso Region
*Local team:* San Antonio Unido (Segunda División Profesional de Chile)
*Capacity:* 5,000

*April 12: 40%.*






















































Source and more photos: *San Antonio Unido*​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Municipal de San Antonio - updates*
*Location:* San Antonio, Valparaiso Region
*Local team:* San Antonio Unido (Segunda División Profesional de Chile)
*Capacity:* 5,000

*April 12: 40% (cont.)*





















































Source and more photos: *San Antonio Unido*​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Municipal de San Antonio - updates*
*Location:* San Antonio, Valparaiso Region
*Local team:* San Antonio Unido (Segunda División Profesional de Chile)
*Capacity:* 5,000

*June 7: 48%*




































*Source*​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Diamante de Béisbol de Tocopilla (New ballpark) - updates*
*Location:* Tocopilla, Antofagasta Region
*Local team:* Tocopilla Softball and Baseball Association
*Capacity:* 700

*May 29:*








Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Tierra de Campeones - updates*
Location: Iquique, Tarapacá Region
Local team: Deportes Iquique (Primera División de Chile)
Capacity: 13,600

*June 10:*


























Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Tierra de Campeones - updates*
Location: Iquique, Tarapacá Region
Local team: Deportes Iquique (Primera División de Chile)
Capacity: 13,600

*June 26:*



































Source






*June 28:*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1144583731652386818


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Tierra de Campeones - updates*
Location: Iquique, Tarapacá Region
Local team: Deportes Iquique (Primera División de Chile)
Capacity: 13,600

*July 22:*



































*Source*​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

^^

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153403747357380608https://twitter.com/MopTarapaca/status/1153403747357380608​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Tierra de Campeones - updates*
Location: Iquique, Tarapacá Region
Local team: Deportes Iquique (Primera División de Chile)
Capacity: 13,600

*July 22:*


































































































*Source*​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Tierra de Campeones - updates*
Location: Iquique, Tarapacá Region
Local team: Deportes Iquique (Primera División de Chile)
Capacity: 13,600

*July 22:*

https://www.facebook.com/chileseating/videos/1257564147756229/


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Tocopilla New Ballpark - updates*
_Second ballpark in the country_

*Location:* Tocopilla, Antofagasta Region
*Capacity:* 600

june 17:


























Fuente

june 27:








Fuente

july 2:








Fuente

july 4:








Fuente

july 9:








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente

july 25:








*Source*​


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

I think Chile has done a really good job with their track stadiums, the tracks feel less "invasive" than they do at a lot of other ones.


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Tierra de Campeones - updates*
Location: Iquique, Tarapacá Region
Local team: Deportes Iquique (Primera División de Chile)
Capacity: 13,171

*August 1:*








Source

*August 1:*








Source

*August 6:*








Source

*August 8:*





*August 15:*








Source

*August 24:*








Source

*August 29:*



































Source

*August 30:*








Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Tierra de Campeones - updates*
Location: Iquique, Tarapacá Region
Local team: Deportes Iquique (Primera División de Chile)
Capacity: 13,171 _(all seater)_

*September 4:*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169337997097091072https://twitter.com/MopTarapaca/status/1169337997097091072


*September 11:*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171923451185156097https://twitter.com/MopTarapaca/status/1171923451185156097

*September 12:*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172306397406683136https://twitter.com/MopTarapaca/status/1172306397406683136




























*Source*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172315316904312832https://twitter.com/MopTarapaca/status/1172315316904312832​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Municipal de San Antonio - updates*
*Location:* San Antonio, Valparaiso Region
*Local team:* San Antonio Unido (Segunda División Profesional de Chile)
*Capacity:* 5,000 _(all seater)_

*June 26:*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143939147926835207

*VIDEO*
_(CLICK IN THE IMAGE)_


*Source*









*Source*

*July 26:* Advances 53%

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154799960275075072

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154844910153076736








Fuente: *San Antonio Unido*

*July 30:* The top components of the roofs of the east tier of the new stadium begin to be installed.









*Source*

*August 2:* The first seats of the stadium are installed.








*Source*

*August 10:*















*Source*

*August 13:* advances 53% 




































*Source*​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Municipal de San Antonio - updates*
Location: San Antonio, Valparaiso Region
Local team: San Antonio Unido (Segunda División Profesional de Chile)
Capacity: 5,000 _(all seater)_

*August 21:*








*Source*

*August 23:*







*Source*

*August 28:*

















*Source*

*September 4:*








*Source*

*September 11:*



































*Source*

*September 13:*








*Source*​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*New stadiums in Chile 2019 - 2020:*


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Municipal de San Antonio - updates*
Location: San Antonio, Valparaíso Region
Local team: San Antonio Unido (Segunda División Profesional de Chile)
Capacity: 5,000 (all seater)

*October 1*













Source

*October 4*



































Source









Source









Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Municipal de San Antonio - updates*
Location: San Antonio, Valparaíso Region
Local team: San Antonio Unido (Segunda División Profesional de Chile)
Capacity: 5,000 (all seater)

*ESTADIO SAN ANTONIO.*














*Source*

_____________________________________________














*Source*

*October 8:*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181671870720086016
*October 25:*








Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*At the end of July, Colo Colo presented their project to expand the capacity of the Estadio Monumental to 61,000 spectators:*









Source: *El Mercurio*

*This is the stadium that Colo Colo looks at as a mirror for the remodeling of the Estadio Monumental*

*This is the José Zorrilla Stadium in Valladolid, Spain.*








*Blanco y Negro* think big for the remodeling of the *Estadio Monumental* and have already found a sports hall that will serve as a mirror for the new form they plan to give the Macul stadium.

As reported by AS Chile, the *José Zorrilla Stadium in Valladolid* is the venue where the albos will be inspired by what would be the new Monumental stadium, with many more spectators and greater comfort for the general public.

THESE ARE SOME IMAGES OF THE SPANISH STADIUM:






Source: *ADN Radio*​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Video about the remodeling of the Colo Colo Monumental Stadium*


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Tierra de Campeones - updates*
Location: Iquique, Tarapacá Region
Local team: Deportes Iquique (Primera División de Chile)
Capacity: 13,171 (all seater)

*September 22:*



































*Source*

*October 8: 94% advances*
*Vídeo*

*October 11:*



































*Source*









*Source*









*Source*​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Tierra de Campeones - updates*
Location: Iquique, Tarapacá Region
Local team: Deportes Iquique (Primera División de Chile)
Capacity: 13,171 (all seater)

*October 27: 97% de advances*



































*Source*




































*Source*​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Tocopilla New Ballpark - updates*
_Second ballpark in the country_

*Location:* Tocopilla, Antofagasta Region
*Capacity:* 600
The main construction was finished.
Its final inauguration is projected for the South American Baseball next year.

*October 15:*








































*Source*



























*Source*​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Municipal de San Antonio - updates*
Location: San Antonio, Valparaíso Region
Local team: San Antonio Unido (Segunda División Profesional de Chile)
Capacity: 5,000 (all seater)

*November 8: 69% advances*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1192858033417805824









https://twitter.com/manuelpedrerosr/status/1192858033417805824​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Tierra de Campeones - updates*
Location: Iquique, Tarapacá Region
Local team: Deportes Iquique (Primera División de Chile)
Capacity: 13,171 (all seater)

*2019, November 7 photos:*





















































































































Source and more photos: *Chileseating*​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Tierra de Campeones - updates*
Location: Iquique, Tarapacá Region
Local team: Deportes Iquique (Primera División de Chile)
Capacity: 13,171 (all seater)

*Certification of LED Lights of the Tierra de Campeones Stadium approved:*













































Source: *Facebook "Icafal Tierra de Campeones"*​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Tierra de Campeones - updates*
Location: Iquique, Tarapacá Region
Local team: Deportes Iquique (Primera División de Chile)
Capacity: 13,171 (all seater)

*News: The stadium is practically ready but there is still no definitive opening date.*








Source: *La Estrella de Iquique*

*What is this? The dragon manga of the Iquique Tierra de Campeones Stadium*








Within the improvement works of the Estadio Tierra de Campeones ("Land of Champions Stadium"), Deportes Iquique presented to the public one of its new attractions: a manga that connects the changing rooms with the field and whose shape is that of a celestial blue dragon, in honor of the club's nickname.

Source: *Cambio de Camiseta* (in spanish)

*Aerial views of the stadium and the city of Iquique*



























Source: *Facebook "Icafal Tierra de Campeones"*

*Overview of the inside of the stadium:*


Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Tocopilla New Ballpark - updates*
_Second ballpark in the country_

*Location:* Tocopilla, Antofagasta Region
*Capacity:* 600
The main construction was finished.
Its final inauguration is projected for the South American Baseball next year.









*Source*​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Chile Primera Division 2019 Stadiums*


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Iquique's stadium looks really great, I hope North Carolina A&T and Greensboro do something like that if they ever update their stadium.


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Chile Primera B Stadiums 2019*
_(Chile Second Division)_


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Chile Segunda Division Profesional Stadiums 2019*
_(Chile Third Division)_


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Municipal de San Antonio - updates*

*Location:* San Antonio, Valparaiso Region
*Local team:* San Antonio Unido (Segunda División Profesional de Chile)
*Capacity:* 5,000 (all seater)

*December 14:*








*Source*​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Chile Tercera Division A Stadiums 2019*
_(Chile Fourth Division)_


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Chile Tercera Division B Stadiums 2019*
_(Chile Fifth Division)_


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Before:










After:










































Club Deportivo Universidad Católica de Chile presented the wonderful remodeling project for its home, the San Carlos de Apoquindo Stadium.

It will go from 14,000 to 20,000 places

It is expected to be ready in 2023 before the Pan American games in Santiago.



https://twitter.com/Manytops


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

@StadiumDB


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

Estadio Tierra de Campeones - Iquique


----------



## ojakure (Jun 3, 2011)

alex_lg said:


> *At the end of July, Colo Colo presented their project to expand the capacity of the Estadio Monumental to 61,000 spectators:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo necesita urgente.


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Municipal Olegario Henríquez Escalante*

Location: San Antonio, Valparaíso Region
Local team: San Antonio Unido (Segunda División Profesional de Chile)
Capacity: 5,000 espectadores (_all seater_ y ampliable a 8.000)

Stadium finished and waiting to refine their last observations to be inaugurated.































































*Source*​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Fiscal Manuel Moya Medel*

Location: Cauquenes, Maule Region
Local team: Independiente de Cauquenes (Segunda División Profesional de Chile)
Capacity: 5,000 (_all seater_)

Re-opened in may, 2021.




































Source


















Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Lautaro de Buin*
Location: Buin, Santiago Metropolitan Region
Capacity: 3,700
Local team: Lautaro de Buin (Segunda División Profesional)

This is the 6th stadium propierty of some professional club in Chile. The other stadiums are: Estadio Monumental (Colo Colo), Estadio San Carlos de Apoquindo (Universidad Católica), Estadio Santa Laura (Unión Española), Estadio Huachipato CAP Acero (Huachipato) and Estadio Luis Becerra Constanzo (Cobreloa).

The stadium is being remodeled to host professional football.




























































*Source*

*This is how the Lautaro de Buin Stadium should look once it is finished:*








*Source*​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*New Stadium Los Ángeles - Project*

Location: *Los Ángeles, Biobío Region*
Capacity: *10,000 *
Local team: *Iberia de Los Ángeles* (Segunda División Profesional)


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Roberto Bravo Santibáñez - Renovation*
Location: Melipilla, Santiago Metropolitan Region
Local team: Deportes Melipilla (Chile First Division)
Capacity: 3,200 (first stage, _all seater_)

Old stadium (1942-2019):
View attachment 1924501

Source

*Renders:*



























East facade:









Stadium profile:








Source

*Updates: february 18, 2021:*








Source

*Updates: april 8, 2021*








Source

*Updates: july 10, 2021*








Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Parque Deportivo Estadio Nacional*

Sport complex located in the National Stadium in Santiago. Its being built for the 2023 PanAmerican Games.









Source






Updates: may 2021 ​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420463375700660245


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Copiapó Athletic Stadium*
Official name: _Estadio Atlético Ramón Tapia Chambilla_
Location: Copiapó, Atacama Region
Opened: 2021








Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

Stadiums in Santiago, Chile


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio San Carlos de Apoquindo - Updates*
Location: Las Condes, Santiago
Capacity: 20,000
Local team: Universidad Católica

Video render:





On August 20, the last game was played with the victory of Universidad Católica 3-0 against Audax Italiano for Copa Chile





The works have started from the week of August 26 to date, to date (October 2022) it is still in the stage of demolition of minor works and installation of works.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563214368493281280
You can follow the details of the works on this Twitter account: https://twitter.com/NuevoEstadioUC
Thread in the Chilean Forum: SANTIAGO | Estadio San Carlos de Apoquindo (14.768)​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Roberto Bravo Santibáñez - Updates*
Location: Melipilla, Santiago Metropolitan Region
Local team: Deportes Melipilla (Chile Primera B)
Capacity: 3,200 (first stage, _all seater_)

September 28, 2022:








Source: *Deportes Melipilla*​


----------

